# Abandoned Factories, Essex



## lawrence89 (Aug 20, 2018)

I've not posted anything for quite sometime so I thought its time to get back at it! I found out about these factories through a mate who stumbled on them one night. To my surprise they were actually right near an old factory I visited awhile back and we even had to go through it to get to them. These two factories were alot bigger than I expected so It was a really cool explore and although It was pretty trashed there was still alot still intact. Anyway I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I did taking them


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2018)

Good stuff lawrence thanks.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice that, thanks


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2018)

Good stuff. Pretty substantive them. Any info about them?


----------



## lawrence89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## lawrence89 (Aug 21, 2018)

I think it’s an u used part of a company that creates films(but don’t hold me to it!) it was on the same premises anyways


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting post and good photographs.


----------

